# First time Test



## cardsfighter (Jan 23, 2014)

Long story short. I'm about to try testosterone for the first time and I've tried to research the best I could but I can't find anything helpful enough to make me feel comfortable. I'm a former trainer, I'm in good shape with better than average size. Just finally decided to see what I can do cheating. I'm 5'10 220.  I've got everything but I want to do it right. So I'm humbling asking for help. Such as dosage, how often, do I need an estrogen blocker (I have Arimi-T if I do) do I need to cycle off. Best injection sites etc. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Please save any smartass comments. Why go out of your way to be a douche. God bless and thanks again.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know


----------



## cardsfighter (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you sir


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 23, 2014)

Pops covered the most useful information you need.  Read up on that and if you have questions/concerns afterwards, let us know.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 23, 2014)

Welcome to ugbb buddy.......And hey......it ain't cheating if everyone is doin it :32 (17).....Looks like u got a pretty nice foundation to start from so I guess...." IT'S SHOW TIME".. Good luck brotha and enjoy the ride :32 (1):


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 23, 2014)

Def not cheating, you will have to work harder and be more disciplined or you're just wasting your money.


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 23, 2014)

Welcome to the darkside, stick to the advice these guys give, they really do know a lot. They've helped me with almost every cycle and have helped me avoid and or manage negative side effects brought on by AAS. Good luck


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 23, 2014)

My friend its not cheating its maximizing you still gotta work and eat.. But you know that. Test e, or cyp. 500mg a week keep your anastrozole on hand, youll need tamoxifen and clomiphene for pct.. Maybe some HCG.. A lot of guys like to pin ventrogluteal, or glute.. I like delts. A test cycle is simple sides if any manageable and have a good time growing.. Typically traps and shoulders start to blow up first for me anyway.


----------



## cardsfighter (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## cardsfighter (Jan 27, 2014)

Question, my syringe is ml. I'm not sure how much I'm suppose to withdraw? And can you tell me more about the cycle off? When to take the things you mentioned


----------



## will (Jan 27, 2014)

What gear are you running


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2014)

will said:


> What gear are you running



tillacle labs..ever heard of them?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2014)

cardsfighter said:


> Question, my syringe is ml. I'm not sure how much I'm suppose to withdraw? And can you tell me more about the cycle off? When to take the things you mentioned



Read about post cycle therapy here there is plenty of info. mL indicates volume not dose. So if you have test e 250mg/ml then 1ml is 250mg. If you want 500 mg then either 2 250mg (1cc) pr 1 500mg (2cc) shot.

Sounds like you have a lot more reading to do. Not saying you are stupid. You just don't know yet.


----------



## cardsfighter (Jan 29, 2014)

Also, I did my first injection in the quad last night. And it's sore this morning..I mean really sore. Almost feels like I got hit with 5 good leg kicks. Soreness was to be expected. Just curious if this is normal and I'm just being a bitch.


----------



## DF (Jan 29, 2014)

cardsfighter said:


> Also, I did my first injection in the quad last night. And it's sore this morning..I mean really sore. Almost feels like I got hit with 5 good leg kicks. Soreness was to be expected. Just curious if this is normal and I'm just being a bitch.



Quad shots can be very painful to some.  Especially into virgin muscle.


----------



## snake (Jan 29, 2014)

cardsfighter said:


> Also, I did my first injection in the quad last night. And it's sore this morning..I mean really sore. Almost feels like I got hit with 5 good leg kicks. Soreness was to be expected. Just curious if this is normal and I'm just being a bitch.



Quads shots were never my number one site; glutes seem to be painless. Although you may hear about pinning a muscle after micro trauma, I have found that after leg training, I do not notice any additional soreness. You should be limping the next day after a good leg session anyway.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 29, 2014)

Try pinning sites that you will be working out that day. Seems to get that oil moving and absorbed better.


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 30, 2014)

I do quad shots daily. Your first cycle will hurt like a bitch for a few weeks but soon you will learn to love it. Unless your not weird like me...


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 30, 2014)

if you ask me, putting cheating and test in the same catalog is immature, it's not cheating, if you dont plan on staying on your gains will go away, blasting once a year is fukin stupid, b&C


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 30, 2014)

I do free oral test injections if you are interested.  Sounds like that may be more up your alley.  High in protein as well.


----------



## Wyolifter (Feb 1, 2014)

snake said:


> Quads shots were never my number one site; glutes seem to be painless. Although you may hear about pinning a muscle after micro trauma, I have found that after leg training, I do not notice any additional soreness. You should be limping the next day after a good leg session anyway.




I've been staying away from pinning my quads for lack of knowledge.  Where in the quad is a good injection location?


----------



## Wyolifter (Feb 1, 2014)

Wyolifter said:


> I've been staying away from pinning my quads for lack of knowledge.  Where in the quad is a good injection location?



Nevermind.  I just searched Quad injection site, great info/videos.


----------



## willytater (Feb 5, 2014)

imo the quads are the best site. depending on your dosage,  I started a little high on dosage and got great strength results but I bloated really bad...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm is very helpful if you need help with new spots


----------



## Night_Wing (Feb 7, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> I do quad shots daily. Your first cycle will hurt like a bitch for a few weeks but soon you will learn to love it. Unless your not weird like me...



Like Malevolence said it is your first cycle. I would try rubbing your quads for a few minutes to loosen the muscle. Then after you pin, rub your quad again to rub the oil in. It will help spread it around and not hurt so much since it is your first cycle! It helped me the first time I did quads.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 7, 2014)

If was cheating u wouldnt have to go to gym or eat good..I love tht statement.. hear it all the time..


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 7, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> If was cheating u wouldnt have to go to gym or eat good..I love tht statement.. hear it all the time..



Yeah its total bullshit. With all the research and dedication i definitely wouldnt consider i tcheating either. Plus its not cheating unless youre a-rod!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 8, 2014)

Love my quad Injections..  Been doing them as my prime for years now..  Did glutes once and couldn't walk for a few days haha..  Everyone has there spots..  But ya almost everywhere will hurt the day after till u get used to it...  But the pain mostly is coming from the testosterone crystals in the muscle


----------



## will (Feb 9, 2014)

I pinned quads one time and my knee and calf swole up as big as my quad. Shut me down and put me on crutches for a week. Ended up going to the Dr and told them what had happened from fear of being screwed up. Good thing cause infection had set in and had to get antibiotics.  Quads scare the hell out a me now. Everyone is different, but glutes seem to be the easiest for most anyone.


----------



## fognozzle (Feb 10, 2014)

Quads only for me and only the first two hurt. Like budda from then on... Happy times ahead for you Mr. Sir!


----------



## will (Feb 10, 2014)

I know on the infection part, just has me gun shy. I have a family nurse that pins my glutes so all I gotta do is set back and take it. Have hit them so long now really no need to change.  Next run I'm gonna pin move to test prop eod so I'm sure quads will come back into play for me. Right now no since in fixing what isn't broke


----------

